# Self funding IVF and entitlement to NHS cycles



## kllew (May 10, 2010)

Does anyone know if we are allowed to fund a cycle of IVF privately while on the NHS waiting list in Cardiff. Just asking, because age is not on my side (I am 35) and we will not reach the top of the waiting list until I am almost 37. Some people have told me that if you fund a private cycle, then this means you get 'struck off' from having NHS funding.

I have had conflicting advice from different people and want to figure out what to do for the best?


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi and welcome.

You can self fund one treatment and still be entitled to your 2 nhs attempts. Hope this helps


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

God I thought it was 2 goes before u lost funding  How do they even know how many u had had ?? Xx


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

The IVF Wales website has a criteria list that you can download. It states that 3 or more self funded cycles would mean you couldn't have NHS treatment. http://www.ivfwales.co.uk/default.asp


----------



## Cariad101 (May 9, 2011)

I self funded my first go whilst on the NHS waiting list...i was told you could do this on 2 occasions however 3 BFN's would result in losing the NHS cycle. Go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!
C xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad to hear it's two goes , thanks ladies for the info xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

You are allowed to self fund 1 cycle while on the nhs waiting list, if u self fund two cycle you will only be entitled to 1 nhs cycle and if u self fund 3 cycles you forfit all nhs treatment.

being a campaigner I know this to be fact


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks kara ,

How do they know how many u have funded ? I will only have one  if it'll affect my nhs . Does this include fet  

Thanks hx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

They can check through your gp I believe

A full cycle is 1 fresh and 1 frozen if any embryos were frozen from that cycle


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info kara that's brill xx


----------

